# open end wrenches



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a new set of craftmen combo. wrenches and the 5/8 will not fit on a 3/8 compression nut but a cheapo wrench fits fine. I checked the new wrench on a 5/8 headed bolt and it fit perfect, whats up with that?


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Quality wrenches are built to better tolerances, cheap wrenches, and cheap compression fittings, are not.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

get ya dremmel out and file the inside  job done


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Use a micrometer and test a good wrench and then a cheap one, you will be surprised by the difference


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Use a micrometer and test a good wrench and then a cheap one, you will be surprised by the difference


Thats why cheap wrenches are knucklebusters....


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It just proves that those guys who made the corvair were right, quality is overrated.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> It just proves that those guys who made the corvair were right, quality is overrated.


 
*No it proves that the plumbing manufacturers when they reach*
*outside our borders somtimes get a little of metrics mixed in with ASME. A 3/8 compression nut should measure 5/8 and when it was made in the USA, it did. Now you might see ... 16 mm if a little Tiwan, China, Mexico even Canada got mixed in. An honest mistake of course. The best one though is when a mm socket set is bought. What is the drive size 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 or 3/4?*


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

There are several metric sizes that correspond well with SAE sizes, can't remember them all, but 12mm is fairly close to 1/2"


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

sikxsevn said:


> There are several metric sizes that correspond well with SAE sizes, can't remember them all, but 12mm is fairly close to 1/2"


 
Maybe someone would want this ..
http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/science/wrench-conversion.htm.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

It could be the plant that made your wrench used the wrong cutting broach and cut it to 16mm instead of 5/8ths. They are basically the same, but the tolerances are much tighter for some of the metric tools.

I worked at the plant were your wrench was made for 10 years. I fabricated blast furnaces for the foundry and built automated machinig centers.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

sikxsevn said:


> There are several metric sizes that correspond well with SAE sizes, can't remember them all, but 12mm is fairly close to 1/2"


That would be 13mm that is close to 1/2", the 13mm is .012" larger... Close!


----------

